# Which series do you follow?



## DannyL (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm curious what tv series you follow

TS starts with my current series that I'm watching

- Homeland - Waiting for season 2
- Sons Of Anarchy - Waiting for season 5
- Game Of Thrones - Waiting for season 2
- Stargate Atlantis - atm at the end of season 2, so enough to watch


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

We follow homeland, fringe, have just started watching the wire from season one (brilliant), and when they are on supernatural, eureka and warehouse


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

currently the walking dead and game of thrones.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Without doubt the best series I've ever watched - 'The Wire'.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Bones
Hawaii Five-0
Supernatural
Top Gear
Fringe
Burn Notice
Spartacus
Person Of Interest (best show at the moment)
Alcatraz


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stangalang said:


> have just started watching the wire from season one (brilliant)


I am envious that you are watching 'The Wire' for the 1st time, it is beyond a TV show.


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Homeland
Friday Night Lights
True Blood
Game of thrones


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

The Walking Dead
TrueBlood
Geordie Shore
American Dad
Family Guy
Top Gear

Tivo started recording Hawaii five-0 but I didn't rate it tbh.

edit - American horror story is worth a watch.


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

I dot really watch many series, but we're just starting season 4 of dexter this week, which I'm surprised no one has mentioned yet. Great series!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only one...

Dr Who.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

The wire is good but pretty old now

Homeland is excellent, best thing I've seen for a few years


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Try watching the wire with subtitles. Seriously, try it for one episode, the script is sometimes lost in the accent and the muttered colloquialisms, try any scene with Snoop and a whole new world opens up.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

lost
entourage
house
homeland at present


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

morganste said:


> I dot really watch many series, but we're just starting season 4 of dexter this week, which I'm surprised no one has mentioned yet. Great series!


Watched all the Dexter series, pretty good and waiting for the next season to come out....:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

supernatural 
and now Grimm


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Top gear,wheeler dealers,QI and family guy.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Of the shows which are still airing (yes, I watch a lot):

30 Rock
American Dad
Big Bang Theory
Breaking Bad
Dexter
Family Guy
Fringe
Futurama
Game of Thrones
Haven
Men of a Certain Age
Modern Family
South Park
Spartacus
Suits 
The Simpsons
The Walking Dead
True Blood
Two and a Half Men

Breaking Bad, Dexter and Fringe are brilliant.

The Walking Dead is alright has its ups and downs, same with Men of a Certain Age, True Blood and Spartacus.

Suits which is currently showing on Dave is quite good (watched them all from the US).

South Park is still as relevant as ever. The Simpsons has started to get back to where it was. American Dad and Family Guy are starting to drift off.

Modern Family, The Big Bang Theory and 30 Rock are constantly funny.

Game of Thrones is great, just started reading the latest book in the series (the TV series sticks to the first book really well).

Two and a Half Men should of stopped once Charlie Sheen went.

Have The Wire to watch still (all of it). Heard good things about Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy and the new series called Touch (seen the pilot and it looks good).

In terms of classic series Sopranos and Band of Brothers are two of the greats.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Currently:

Homeland
Top Gear
Falling Skies
Storm Chasers (a guilty pleasure from the US)
Family Guy (new episodes)
American Dad (same)
The Simpsons (same)
The Cleveland Show (same)

There are alot of series I want to get into like Dexter and True Blood but I just can't find the time for it.

Previously there was:

Lost
The Pacific
Flashforward (why did they can it after 1 season)
Kidnapped (again canned after 1 season)
The Prisoner (new version)
Dr Who - stopped watching when David Tenant left


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Try watching the wire with subtitles. Seriously, try it for one episode, the script is sometimes lost in the accent and the muttered colloquialisms, try any scene with Snoop and a whole new world opens up.


True Dat!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Homeland - fantastic
Grimm
G.shore 
Game of thrones - waiting for s.2


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

morganste said:


> I don't really watch many series, but we're just starting season 4 of *dexter* this week, which I'm surprised no one has mentioned yet. Great series!


Dexter - Series 1 & 2









Dexter - Series 3









Dexter - Series 4









Dexter - Series 5









Dexter - Season 6


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

All that talk of 'The Wire', and I couldn't resist it - sorry !






Sheeeeiittt! :doublesho


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Argggggh - I can't see YouTube video's anymore









Old version of firefox not working anymore with YouTube


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For all you Dexter fans


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Thankfully none of this modern trash  :thumb:

TV = "Idots Lantern", Han****'s half hour "The Set That Failed"


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Breaking Bad
Dexter
Southland
House

and just started on Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Walking dead
American horror story
Pawn stars
How it's made
Industrial revelations, sometimes
Wheeler dealers, but seen most of them, waiting for some new ones
Alcatraz, when it starts
Tried the almighty johnsons, but didn't like it
Top gear, as always.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

CSI Miami
CSI New York
CSI original
NCIS
Dexter until it went to sky
Law and Order (UK)


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Just finished 24 start to finish and just starting heros... awesome programme!

next will be either Dexter or try and get back into True Blood.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Top Gear
Royal Navy: Caribbean Patrol (just finished)
Royal Marines: Mission Afghanistan (last episode on monday)


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Top gear
The Simpsons
Futurama
Wheeler dealers
Suits
QI


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

game of thrones cant wait for season 2 !
terra nova
top gear
wheeler dealers
doing da vinci
chasslng classic cars


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sons of Anarchy
Dexter
Fringe
Grimm
The Walking Dead
Supernatural

FYI....Terra Nova = Axed! not getting a second season.


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Top Gear
The Walking Dead
True Blood
Homeland
Prison Break, just started watching the first season.

I don't have Sky tv so I either have to wait until they come on normal tv or buy the DVD's.


----------



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dexter (waiting for series 7)
Sons of anarchy (waiting for series 5)
Blue bloods (halfway through season 1)
Game of thrones (waiting for season 2)
Whitechapel (series 3 just finished)
Homeland (waiting for season 2)
Family guy
American dad

Just a few of my favourites.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

The Walking Dead
Homeland
Game of thrones
Whitechapel
Spartacus


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Boardwalk Empire is great
All those watching Game of Thrones try reading the books, they are 100% better than the series.
Just finished Sopranos
Modern Family
Entourage
Cougar Town all hillarious.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Mad Men (and am REALLY, truly gutted Sky Atlantic is not being broadcast on Virgin).
Pan Am.
Some of the new Sky One comedies were quite good, can't remember the name of them though.
Obligatory Top Gear.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

The big bang theory
How I met your mother
NCIS


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Mad Men (and am *REALLY, truly gutted Sky Atlantic is not being broadcast on Virgin*).


Hear, hear Johnnyguitar

I love Mad Men, it's my guilty tv pleasure, and it's one of the few series where I don't talk about it to anyone else.

As a virgin customer - I do feel your pain buddy, especially as I'm missing out on HBO shows such as Soprano's (only saw the whole series once a week on C4/E4), Boardwalk Empire, Game Of Thrones etc.

My patience will be tested when the new series of Curb Your Enthusiasm and Mad Men are showing exclusive on Atlantic. I'm already feeling the loss of live F1 to Sky and the season hasn't even started yet.

The future is bright, all hail the box set and shifty TV torrent sites


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

walking dead
revenge
grimms
homeland
alcatraz
good wife


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Top gear, mad dogs, hustle, river monsters, swamp people, pawn stars!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

walking dead
homeland
big bang theory
blue bloods
all CSIs
deadliest catch
american chopper 
top gear
grimm
my fave though is Suits.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

House
Grimm
Supernatural
The Mentalist
Criminal Minds
Top Gear
Dexter


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Blue Bloods is pretty much the only thing I try not to miss apart from TG.

Started to look at the CSI stuff but figured I'd end up spending every waking hour keeping up.

Otherwise not much gets me that excited apart from short runs of shows like Sherlock and Whitechapel.

Looking forward to Titanic - looks promising.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Mick & Deano, 

I enjoyed some of the series you both posted up, but please give 'The Wire' a look, I've watched a LOT of TV and it's the best series ever, IMO. (I rate it a lot higher than the Sopranos!)

I nearly gave up after the first 2 episodes but then I got hooked and it just got better and better.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I've seen all the series of the wire mate and only didnt mention it as I have them on dvd do dont really follow them on TV. Avon barksdale FTW. :lol:


----------

